

Ask: Single Launchpage for changing passwords - captn3m0

Does anyone know of a site like mypermissions.org or notificationcontrol.com but for changing passwords ?<p>A single page with direct links to places where I can change my passwords, basically.
======
mcarrano
<http://blisscontrol.com/>

It allows you to change your password and other settings for popular websites.

